# Puck Sticks to Grouphead



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

I've only had my machine since Christmas.

Occasionally the puck sticks to the grouphead after I've pulled a (double) shot - seems to mainly happen just after backflushing. Too much coffee in portafilter ???


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Or too little. It also sometimes related to the type of coffee you use, and how long you leave it there before removing. For example, on my machine, a 15g dose was more likely to stick than an 18g dose. It's nothing to worry about. Just experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Forestboy (Jun 5, 2018)

Happens to mine as well. Only rarely though, maybe 1/200 times, and dosage should be consistent.


----------



## icon_boy (May 22, 2016)

this may help -

http://www.pidsilvia.com/screen.htm


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Lowering the lever too rapidly on an E61 can exacerbate this. (to fast a vacuum ?) On the other hand sometimes it just happens. Added to the posts above.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Lowering the lever too rapidly on an E61 can exacerbate this. (to fast a vacuum ?) On the other hand sometimes it just happens. Added to the posts above.


That's interesting...


----------

